

I Am a Cyclist, and I Am Here to Fuck You Up - wyclif
http://thoughtcatalog.com/kelly-catchpole/2015/07/i-am-a-cyclist-and-i-am-here-to-fuck-you-up/

======
dudul
"The second the light says go, I am GOING" I call BS on this story. Cyclists
don't stop for a red light. That's why I hate them so much. They somehow
manage to believe that they can be on the road, that cars have to share the
road with them, but the rules of the road don't apply to them.

